# The GraveyardCaretaker's 2014 Haunt



## TheGraveyardCaretaker (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't have a fancy official name for my haunt.. yet!

Since this is the first time showcasing my haunt here, just a little bit about me.. I'm a 21 year old college student from New Jersey who has the same "weird" obsession with Halloween that you do. I have been yard haunting for about 8 years now and it's getting bigger and better as I get older. I'm very into creating sets and environments from my haunt, so I guess you could say I'm in the minority that is not prop driven (not that props are a bad thing, I just prefer to build settings for them first). I built my very first prop pieces about four years ago (cemetery columns and gates) and wanted to really step away from the store bought feel this year and give it my own touch.

This was not only my first time working with foam and monster mud, but I was taking both on in large scale projects. I definitely learned alot as I went along and look forward to improving over the years!










One of two hooded mourner figures. We had an actor dressed similarly to blend in and I think you know how that scare worked!










Probably my favorite prop that I have ever made.. a monster mud mourner! Something I have ALWAYS wanted in my haunt! This was my first time working with monster mud and it was messier than I expected.










Yours truly in costume. The mask is by Trick or Treat studios for those who may be interested. No idea why the kids were screaming, I am clearly just holding some M&M's!










Some facade detail. I love details!










The biggest build for this Halloween was the 12 foot tall by 14 feet wide chapel facade. This was my first time working with foam and I was really happy with how it turned out. Looking forward to learning more about foam and the tools you can use to shape and carve it.


----------



## TheGraveyardCaretaker (Jan 16, 2013)

Some nighttime shots. The lighting is done with colored floods from Home Depot. Will be upgrading to par cans next season!


----------



## Hellvin (Jul 6, 2008)

Wow! that is incredible work through-out! What is the bride made from?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The photos are lovely and the sets beautifully done.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Absolutely gorgeous haunt! The prop work you have done is first class. Your scene setting is fantastic, the lighting, the set up. WoW!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I commented on your display on the other forum but it bears repeating; stunning! Insane detail, awesome lighting and props. A stand out display by any measure! Glad you posted them here too! The facade and hooded mourner figures have given me inspiration for next year. Great stuff!


----------



## gma (Apr 20, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Just gorgeous. 21 you say? First monster mud you say? You have a bright (dark) future.


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Wow... Really beautiful, you definitely jumped into mud and foam pretty forcefully! Keep it up!

Grimm


----------



## spokanejoe (Sep 16, 2006)

Beautiful work! Welcome to the forum. Looking forward to future projects.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Very Nice Work!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

Superb job and really digging your details.


----------



## TheGraveyardCaretaker (Jan 16, 2013)

Thank you everybody for the warm welcome and for the comments! Really appreciate it!



jdubbya said:


> I commented on your display on the other forum but it bears repeating; stunning! Insane detail, awesome lighting and props. A stand out display by any measure! Glad you posted them here too! The facade and hooded mourner figures have given me inspiration for next year. Great stuff!


Like I said on the other forum as well, I've been a fan of your work, so I appreciate compliments coming from you. Glad to hear I inspired someone as well.



Hellvin said:


> Wow! that is incredible work through-out! What is the bride made from?


Thank you! If you mean the black hooded mourner figures, both of them were made from those stuffed dummies that are all over eBay.










They absolutely can not stand up or be propped up on their own, so I had mine attached to a simple plywood base and 2x4 with zip ties. They were then dressed with cheap black robes or nun costumes and the heads were covered with either the veils or black burlap.



Rahnefan said:


> Just gorgeous. 21 you say? First monster mud you say? You have a bright (dark) future.


I hope I have a bright future in the darkness!



drevilstein said:


> Superb job and really digging your details.


Thanks! My favorite haunts are always the ones that have details and tell a story, so I tried to put that same effort into my haunt.


----------



## ocalicreek (Aug 1, 2013)

I love the colors of the lighting...what a change from day to night and illumination! VERY nice work.

Galen


----------



## Grimm Pickins (Nov 4, 2013)

Awesome!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Your set up is a real treat for the eyes. Your use of color is Boss and I love the monster mud mourner!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Spectacularly detailed haunt, TGC! The lighting is masterfully done, the props & facades are beautiful as well as your photos~you provide an abundance of haunt inspiration.


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

This is fantastic. Inspiring me to go further and bigger. Absolutely great work.


----------

